# Stock tank question



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I bought a galvanized stock tank with a plug (bung?) for a drain. It is an odd looking thing, and I wonder if I need a special tool to remove it. My plan is to replace the plug with a tap (hose bib?) and attach a hose to it to drain the water to a garden/plants. What is the best way to remove the plug?

The tank is 7' in diameter and 1' deep. It will replace the plastic kiddie pool my geese currently use.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

By 'bung' do you mean it has a square hole in the middle? That requires a bung wrench. Some of the stock tanks have a square peg sticking out of them - I'd think you could use a big pipe wrench on them. I have one, but haven't unplugged it ever. I like your idea though - we had thought of doing that if we get ducks. We would have to drain it every couple days and thought the water could be directed to water the orchard.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

bluetick said:


> I bought a galvanized stock tank with a plug (bung?) for a drain. It is an odd looking thing, and I wonder if I need a special tool to remove it. My plan is to replace the plug with a tap (hose bib?) and attach a hose to it to drain the water to a garden/plants. What is the best way to remove the plug?
> 
> The tank is 7' in diameter and 1' deep. It will replace the plastic kiddie pool my geese currently use.


I dug out and burried mine a little deeper in the ground so my ducks and geese could get into mine a bit easier. I put a plug reducer down to 1" and put a cheapo pool filter on there with 1/2" pvc running to sprinkler heads around my fruit trees. In the winter I pull out the pump and screw in a stock tank heater to keep it less icy for them to get in and clean off the mud they manage to stir up in the yard during snow.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

There are two prong-like metal pieces in the middle of the plug. Each is the same length of maybe 1/3", and I think only one has a small hole in it. If I remember correctly, the prongs are at the same depth as the outer edge of the plug.

I plan to leave the tank/pool on top of the ground and put 4" thick, or so, pavers next to it to help the geese get into the water. It seems like it will be easier to clean out the tank if it is on ground level.

Going to check on the 'net for a bung wrench...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The plug just unscrews. Do you have a farm supply store near you? They'll have the tool if it needs a special one.

Seems to me that the last one I removed, all I did was take a regular set of pliers, sick them in the hole, spread them as far as possible and then twist. Not the intended way to remove, but it worked.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Screw driver, plier handles what ever will fit and you can turn it to screw it out.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I use an open end wrench that just fits into the plug.

I would take it with you to the hardware store so you can get the right threads.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

lug wrench from my truck fits just right.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Depending on the size of the bung try the following:

A 1/2" ratchet may fit

Find an open end-closed wrench that fits and stick the open end in the bung and a large screw driver through the other like a T handle.

Most of the times you can use a pipe wrench to grab the edge and twist it out.

Use a screw driver or piece of pipe and a hammer to "drift" it out.

If worse comes to worse make a hole in the middle of it (chisel or drill) and CAREFULLY cut it in half.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

When you mention prongs, etc. it makes me think of a standard metal barrel bung like this. http://goo.gl/9tyBx The one on the right. The bottom picture here might be a better view and one similar and probably the correct one. http://goo.gl/UR4PX

Often the end of the handle of pliers can be used to unscrew them. I recall them to be NPT which means national pipe tapered (thread).

Expect this is something about what you want. NPT for the one set of thread and GHT (garden hose thread) for the other. Hose and pipe are different, don't let them tell you otherwise.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Bingo! Windy found a photo of the one that very closely matches mine. I took my trusty screwdriver out with me this morning and easily removed the plug. I will take it to the store to get a tap that fits the drain hole.

Thank you all!


----------

